# Truck Light for Nissan Versa 2011



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello,

My car did not come with a trunk light. I had installed a battery motion sensor but it wasted to much batteries. I would like place a led light to connect directly to the trunk wiring. First, I am very puzzled if the car come with an option to add a trunk light. If it does I am curious where it is placed since I do not see anything on the trunk where it would go. Second if did not come with an option to add a trunk light what the wires I can use to put power an after market light. Somebody told me look for a wire that have power when the key is in the car. At that time it I thought it made sense, but then later at end of the day I thought what I do want the key be in the car for it to work. I want it work when the trunk is open whether the key is on or not. Something like the dome light that lights up when the doors are opened. Is there a wire on the trunk that carries voltage all the time ? I already have the light a switch that turn it on when the trunk is opened all need to find a wire that has voltage all the time.

Thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I've attached a picture of the body wiring diagram for a Versa. The wiring may be the same or similar to your actual wiring. Look for the trunk room lamp pin #1 which should have 12v all the time; you can tap from that one.








.


----------



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

I looked the diagram but I do not see a trunk light on the car. I found the following connections the License plate connector. This one only only two wire. I don't think one has a live wire. The Left hand side of the trunk has 5 wires and the Right hand about 10 wires. The colors of the wires do not match to the diagram because they use a white strip on the wires. I asked a friend who used to work at local Nissan dealer he said that the Versa did not have a factory trunk light blub, however if that is the case why do they sell the light blub unless it applies only the hatchback (mine is sedan)? He recommended to tap into the dome light. I think this will probably be a last resort if trunk wires do not carry a live voltage ? Any ideas or suggestions ?


----------



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

I searched and searched and asked various mechanics and I concluded that this model does not have a trunk light. I have been told to run a wire from the fuse box under the carpet and or run it from the battery. From the fuse box it not possible since a wire will not fit in with fuse. I tried it no dice. I saw somebody in youtube do it from the battery not the best soultion, but in my car it not an option because there no way to run that wire to the inside. Somebody told me to run it under the car, not that not a good idea. I almost gave up but I found some hope in youtube. I think this will work that is if can find an the right adapter for the car.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Good old YouTube; you can almost find anything there. That fuse tap device is a clever and safe solution; has it's own fuse while also incorporating the OEM fuse. Run your new wire through the firewall and inside the door sills just like the OEM wiring is routed to the back of the car.

I found this video clip to be useful:


----------



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

I finally finished installing the led light on the trunk of Nissa Versa Sedan that does not have trunk light. I would like to thank everybody for the suggestions. In case somebody wants to install it on the Trunk of the Nissan Versa here is what you will need 1 led light, 1, 1 Fuse Tap, 1 18 gag cable, 2 L brackets and 1 off/on switch (optional wire cover). I did not want to drill any holes so I used an existing holes in the trunk. The switch must be mounted extacly as shown so that the when trunk is close it will turn it off. I did a couple of dry runs to make sure it turns off.


----------

